# Funkins vs. Michaels Celebrate-It Pumpkins



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The nearest Michael's is not close to me, so could anyone tell me please, what is the difference (price and quality) between these two brands? Are they the same? I no longer get coupons or ads re: Funkin pumpkins, just the other. Made me go "...?"


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Michaels basically has two sizes - small and large. And they have some alternate colored of the same mold - white. The shells are a bit thin, with no holes. At Hobby Lobby, they sell Funkin brand pumpkins. There, they have a few more sizes including a medium. Parts of the Funkin are slightly thicker, although I didn't perceive any noticable durability. 

The Funkins I picked up to look at closely were $27 for a medium, $31 I believe for one a bit larger. Both had a large hole in the bottom for setting it over the top of an led candle light or something similar. 

If you are building a prop requiring a foam pumpkin as a pumpkin head (as I have)...that hole in the bottom would be a problem. However...for my pumpkin creep groundbreakers, the Michael's pumpkins are either too tall or too small for a proper head size.

The Funkins at Hobby Lobby also come in colors like blue, or whatever. Totally unnecessary in my opinion. There are also huge Funkins...and online I think you can find various sizes behind what I saw at the store.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Sum that up - Funkins are more expensive. I would say slightly better quality but I didn't like having a precut hole in the bottom. I really really need three medium pumpkins...and I was at the store today....but even with a 40% off coupon, that's $16 for a fake pumpkin. I didn't buy any. The dozen or so pumpkins I own were all purchased at Garden Ridge at 75% off...after Halloween. (A large pumpkin was $5.)


----------



## Ghoulia Child (Oct 28, 2010)

To me, Funkins look more realistic by far than the Michael's pumpkins, but they're much harder to carve, even with a Dremel. The walls are thicker and as near as I can tell made from a different kind of foam/plastic. They're more orange inside, whereas the Michael's ones are yellowish. They have (at least the ones I used) a tendency for the outer orange painted layer to peel away, especially if you're carving anything intricate. They're also, as DarkLore says, much more expensive.

If I were buying a fake pumpkin to carve, I'd get a Michael's. If I just wanted something really nice looking to sit on a hay bale and confuse the squirrels, I'd get a Funkin.


----------



## CraftyMofos (Aug 5, 2012)

Funkins are more realistic. When you cut into them they have the flesh you would expect from cutting into a real pumpkin (the lip of flesh behind the skin). They are not too bad to carve, I had no trouble with a dremel (this year I want to try a hot foam wand) I made a scarecrow out of one 4 years ago and he is doing wonderful (though the wind and the rain and cold weather) The hole at the bottom is optional, it something you can take out or leave in, but it does have a precut hole that you can punch out. 

Michaels brand carve-able pumpkins are made out of a plastic it seems, very thin on the inside. Like mentioned above, if looking for a good head size, they don't have it. Its really small, small, or this big oblong shaped one that is no good for a head. 

The problem I have is Hobby Lobby doesn't put these out till its almost Halloween, making it hard to use these in crafts to sell (Michael's has them starting in August). I could buy them strait from the company, but Hobby Lobby has the 40% off coupon that makes it MUCH MUCH cheaper. 
But do they have Christmas stuff out starting in June? yes


----------



## St0ney (Jun 8, 2011)

For 2014 We revamped the Funkin Pumpkin Line.

Some Changes
1. No More Globs of foam inside - the inside is now very Smooth.
2. We brought down the thickness of the foam for the Med sized Pumpkins
So carving them is Much easier.
3. The outside Color has been changed to a More Real Pumpkin Orange.
4. The Paint NO-Longer Peels when carved.
5. New Models and Shapes coming out this Year.
6. They Glow Just like a real Pumpkin.


----------

